# Raketa.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Putting aside the price, anyone got one, or opinions.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Didn't Elton John release a version of this? artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Didn't Elton John release a version of this? artytime:


 Please don't put me off it you bad man. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's a brilliant looking watch. I've been waiting for a cheap-ish one to turn up on eBay for about the last 2 years. No luck yet...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I think it's a brilliant looking watch. I've been waiting for a cheap-ish one to turn up on eBay for about the last 2 years. No luck yet...


 I know someone who has relations who live close to the factory, I hate "using" people, but I keep getting this urge to say, " eh, next time you over there how about getting me one of those watches". :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I know someone who has relations who live close to the factory, I hate "using" people, but I keep getting this urge to say, " eh, next time you over there how about getting me one of those watches". :yes:


 Can he get a decent discount?

I *really* want one of these watches. I also *really* don't want to pay anywhere near full price! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Can he get a decent discount?
> 
> I *really* want one of these watches. I also *really* don't want to pay anywhere near full price! :laugh:


 Apparently, according to what I've read, the price for them in the west is "hiked" compared to the home market and the company has no interest in promoting them here.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nowt wrong with Raketa generally - well made pieces of typical Russian technology, but getting hands on with newer models is not easy. Just need to keep on looking I suppose! :yes:

Good Luck :Snore:


----------



## donnied (Feb 14, 2017)

This watch looks great


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Wearing mine today, no complaints but this is perhaps a little more naive (and affordable) than the OP's piece!


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Soviet watches and watches made in Russia - are two big differences))


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice looking watch


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice looking Raketa. :thumbsup:


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

in my collection there is modern watch the Rocket, I consider them worthy.

today I wore this watch


IMG_5326.JPG


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the picture @samun

Было бы хорошо узнать больше о ваших часах. Это точно, и каково качество. Еще несколько картинок было бы хорошо.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> Thanks for the picture @samun
> 
> Было бы хорошо узнать больше о ваших часах. Это точно, и каково качество. Еще несколько картинок было бы хорошо.


 Фотографии в альбоме «31», автор samun1984 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

My watch


----------

